# East Europe is here



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome Hristina
It's great to have you here.
If you're just beginning, there's a forum to beginners that you might find helpful. As for books, there are several good ones to choose from. My personal favorite is "The Beekeeper's Handbook" by Sammataro and Avitabile.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Your gonna Love it here, Good Information, Good People, Good Fun!
As all the questions you might have. Each of us was a beginner at one time.
HAB


----------



## Hristina (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot 
I am starting to read the information that you have!


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome !

You may try this:
http://www.beesource.com/

Click on the different side bars also.

PCM


----------



## TheMaineBee (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello & Welcome
I'm new myself, just joined yesterday.
Have an excellent evening and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Hristina (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all of you! 

Just want to apologize, because my English is not good enough. 
 So all this is in my hands and i will thy to make the best ! Here in East Europe is very hard but i will explain some other time!
Can i put somewhere one topic for east Europe to all the visitors from there?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome Hristina!

We have quite a few members from the EU on the site. And there seem to be more lately. Put your posts in the best appropriate forum that fits the subject. We have forums for about all the subjects that can be thought of to cover beekeeping and a few to cover other interests. None for just the EU members though. We're all just one big happy family around here.

Enjoy!


----------

